# People are real scum bags



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

A woman stole my daughters car last night while she was at the gym.  She took the keys of the locker.  My daughtger left her purse in the car along with her boyfriends wallet.  He is from Vermont and now has no ID or money. The woman then proceeded to try and use their debit cards.  Both declined.  But she used a credit card a CVS and Walgreen's to towns away.  I got an email trying to verify a purchase that was declined.  No cameras at the gym but hopefully they got her on camera in the drug stores. 

And she has finals starting today at school and her ADD meds were in the car.

I am so PO'ed.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 7, 2014)

I'm really sorry to hear that. I have ADD myself and the difference in concentration when I'm on them vs off is like night and day, so I know it can be really hard to try and focus on one thing if you're not taking them. Hopefully she can explain that to her Dr since I know you can't get refills on that med and he can write up a new script quickly.


As far as the cc, can you get her one of those temporary Visa gift cards that act as a credit card in the mean time?


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

Trying to get in touch with doctor but no response.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2014)

Sucks, hope they catch the bitch.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 7, 2014)

Maybe you can get in touch with any Dr at that office and explain the situation. They can look up her med records and maybe another Dr will prescribe it one time.

Worth a shot


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Maybe you can get in touch with any Dr at that office and explain the situation. They can look up her med records and maybe another Dr will prescribe it one time.
> 
> Worth a shot


  Only one doctor and no answering service.


----------



## gmcunni (May 7, 2014)

that sucks, sorry.. hope u get her meds straightened out quckly and the bitch gets what she deserves.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 7, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Only one doctor and no answering service.



Time for a new dr who is responsive to his/her patients ...


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2014)

That sucks man.  Hang in there.  Your daughter did not deserve it.


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Time for a new dr who is responsive to his/her patients ...



She has been with her since she was 7.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2014)

Man that sucks. Is that a typo?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2014)

Did she have her car stolen or just the purse and wallet out of the car?


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Did she have her car stolen or just the purse and wallet out of the car?


Both


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2014)

Damn.  They recover the car?


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Damn.  They recover the car?


No and her first final is today.  She is taking the wife's car today.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 7, 2014)

So f'd up.  Makes me reconsider leaving my keys on the key peg board at planet fitness


----------



## hammer (May 7, 2014)

Interesting about how many posts/questions were on the meds...I was also thinking of that more than the car.  Hope everything works out.


----------



## skirick (May 7, 2014)

Good luck with all that Puck It. Had cash stolen from my wallet out of a unlocked gym locker while i was in the shower at a high end health club I used to belong to. I thought it was strange how my wallet was sitting on top of my clothes when I opened it but I guess I'm lucky they left the wallet. 
Pretty sad but I think over 60% of those polled said the only thing stopping them from committing a crime was fear of getting caught.


----------



## dlague (May 7, 2014)

That is pretty messed up!  It kind of makes you question everything around you!  Even more so if something like this happen to you.  In many cases, we probably all could be close to something like this and never know - wrong place at the wrong time!

Good Luck!


----------



## Not Sure (May 7, 2014)

Phone too, phone locater on?


----------



## JimG. (May 7, 2014)

My wife thinks I'm paranoid because I lock things up; I would never leave my keys or wallet somewhere that others could access them.
I think that comes from living in NY.

That said, what happened to your daughter really sucks. Maybe the woman who stole her car will find her meds and try to get high from them and overdose. That would be fitting.


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2014)

That sucks! I hope they catch her!


----------



## Cannonball (May 7, 2014)

Dude, this blows.  Hope you get the car back.  More importantly I hope she aces her tests.  Good luck!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 8, 2014)

Sorry hope they find her stuff soon.


----------



## Puck it (May 8, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Phone too, phone locater on?


No, phone was with her.


----------



## Puck it (May 8, 2014)

They have her on video from the drug stores and the description from the gym matches the video.


----------



## Cornhead (May 8, 2014)

Wow, what a case of the stars aligning in a bad way for your daughter, I hope she aces her finals in spite of the situation, sorry it cost you a day at K too, bastards.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 8, 2014)

Man....what an f'ed up situation. I am sorry for your daughter.  Hopefully Karma catches up to that bitch who stole her stuff.


----------



## Puck it (May 8, 2014)

Talked to the gym again.  They are supposed to check name and gym number upon entering the gym.  The employee that night did not do a proper check of it.  The woman signed in with a fake name and valid memership number and obviously they did not match.  This was told to the police also.  I am speaking to owner since if the procedure had been followed, she would not have been allowed in.


----------



## Glenn (May 8, 2014)

What a mess to clean up. I hope things get recovered. The violation is just terrible. 

I'm one of the few that lock my locker at the gym. I leave my car keys in there. They had a problem at my gym with cars being broken into back in the fall. People were leaving valuables out in the open. You can never be too safe.


----------



## Bostonian (May 8, 2014)

Man puck, that just blows... Hopefully things get resolved for you and your daughter.


----------



## Nick (May 8, 2014)

Wow, that sucks. what a jerk. Insurance pretty much covers that full scenario at least? Let us know if they catch the person! 

I've wondered this before. It seems it would be pretty easy to walk into a gym and find some keys and just go take the car, especially with remotes that flash the lights or beep the horn so you can quickly identify the car you are going for.


----------



## JDMRoma (May 8, 2014)

Wow, Yes that totally Blows....Hope everything comes back and they are caught.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2014)

Car was found last night in Dallas Tx.  The woman and another man were arrested.  The same woman that was on the videos in Stoneham.  The woman had been doing this at other Planet Fitness gyms.  We do not know anything about the damage to the car though.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car was found last night in Dallas Tx.  The woman and another man were arrested.  The same woman that was on the videos in Stoneham.  The woman had been doing this at other Planet Fitness gyms.  We do not know anything about the damage to the car though.



That's a long way to go! Glad they caught her. How do you get the car back from Texas?


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2014)

How has your insurance responded to the situation?  Are they being jerks and saying your daughter is partially at fault for not having the keys secured?

I wonder if Planet Fitness will drop the key peg board.  I know since this has happened, I've stopped using the board at the local PF where I'm a member and have encouraged others to do the same.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> That's a long way to go! Glad they caught her. How do you get the car back from Texas?



Letting the insurance company handle it.  They will contact the Dallas PD and then see if it needs to held for evidnece there and find out what damage there is from an adjuster.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> How has your insurance responded to the situation? Are they being jerks and saying your daughter is partially at fault for not having the keys secured?
> 
> I wonder if Planet Fitness will drop the key peg board. I know since this has happened, I've stopped using the board at the local PF where I'm a member and have encouraged others to do the same.



No problems yet from them.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Nick (May 20, 2014)

Wow, I didn't know they did this at all planet fitness. The downside to remote entry, I guess. Anonymous unbranded keys would be so much harder to find a car like that. I'm normally pretty easy going in terms of leaving keys and wallet and stuff around, even though I know I shouldn't be.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2014)

Arbella is now asking me how to get car back and to call Dallas impound and wait on hold. WTF.  

This is going to be a nightmare getting car back.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Arbella is now asking me how to get car back and to call Dallas impound and wait on hold. WTF.
> 
> This is going to be a nightmare getting car back.



Man that sucks.

BTW how did they catch the thief?  Routine traffic stop?


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2014)

Domestic dispute and the boyfriend ratted her out for stealing cars in New England. He did get arrested for something though.  That is the good news as the car was not used in a crime down there. Which met it would be impounded as evidence.  

What at gets me is the car was stolen and I have to pay (insurance company) to get it out.  F'ed up.


----------



## Cannonball (May 20, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Arbella is now asking me how to get car back and to call Dallas impound and wait on hold. WTF.



That sounds like their job.  Tell them you're going to take a cab to Dallas and going to send them the bill for the fare.


----------



## Puck it (May 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That sounds like their job.  Tell them you're going to take a cab to Dallas and going to send them the bill for the fare.



Buy me airfare to go see and get it shipped back. Via Denver.


----------



## ScottySkis (May 20, 2014)

How woild gou be held for $ when car was stolen and you have proff that makes no sense. youtalk to your local police department may be they have answers.


----------



## hammer (May 20, 2014)

Cannonball said:


> That sounds like their job.  Tell them you're going to take a cab to Dallas and going to send them the bill for the fare.


If you get a company to ship the car (did that many years ago for a car I didn't want to drive across country) can't you claim the charges under comprehensive insurance?

Also, I'm guessing that the insurance company wants to get the car back to you as soon as possible since it's sitting in an impound lot and the fees will add up over time...


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2014)

hammer said:


> If you get a company to ship the car (did that many years ago for a car I didn't want to drive across country) can't you claim the charges under comprehensive insurance?
> 
> Also, I'm guessing that the insurance company wants to get the car back to you as soon as possible since it's sitting in an impound lot and the fees will add up over time...



everything is covered by insurance company except my deductible.


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2014)

Looks like the contents of the car are covered by homeowners.  So I am subject to two deductibles ($2k total).  I am definitely filing small claim against gym and also restitution in the crriminal case.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2014)

I'd be surprised if PF would even bother going to trial and just cut you a check.  They screwed up big time.  It would be one thing if an actual member who was properly checked in stole the keys as you leave them on the peg board at your own risk.  But, because it was not a member who stole the keys, they're 100% at fault IMO.


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I'd be surprised if PF would even bother going to trial and just cut you a check. They screwed up big time. It would be one thing if an actual member who was properly checked in stole the keys as you leave them on the peg board at your own risk. But, because it was not a member who stole the keys, they're 100% at fault IMO.



My point exactly. We have a lawyer friend and said that we should prevail in small claims with this fact.

The owner gave me the corporate line as they were not responislbe as I figured he would.


----------



## Glenn (May 21, 2014)

I believe Planet Fitness locations are franchised. So you'll probably be dealing with a local owner vs. someone back at corporate.


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I believe Planet Fitness locations are franchised. So you'll probably be dealing with a local owner vs. someone back at corporate.




Yes,  I spoke with thed owner not corporate.


----------



## hammer (May 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Looks like the contents of the car are covered by homeowners.  So I am subject to two deductibles ($2k total).  I am definitely filing small claim against gym and also restitution in the crriminal case.


What's your comprehensive deductible?  If it's $1000 you may want to look into a $500 deductible, if Arbella's pricing is similar it isn't much of a premium increase.  I found that out after I had a run in with a deer...

Otherwise hopefully you will be able to get back the deductibles from the gym and/or the person who stole the car.


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2014)

hammer said:


> What's your comprehensive deductible? If it's $1000 you may want to look into a $500 deductible, if Arbella's pricing is similar it isn't much of a premium increase. I found that out after I had a run in with a deer...
> 
> Otherwise hopefully you will be able to get back the deductibles from the gym and/or the person who stole the car.



For older people, yes. Not when you have a 20 year old on the policy.


----------



## hammer (May 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> For older people, yes. Not when you have a 20 year old on the policy.


You might want to check on that...my comprehensive premiums are fine with younger drivers (have a 21 YO and a 17 YO with their own cars), it's the collision premiums that are the steep ones.  I do keep a $1000 deductible on collision on all cars, but then take the waiver to reduce the chances of being out that amount.


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2014)

hammer said:


> You might want to check on that...my comprehensive premiums are fine with younger drivers (have a 21 YO and a 17 YO with their own cars), it's the collision premiums that are the steep ones. I do keep a $1000 deductible on collision on all cars, but then take the waiver to reduce the chances of being out that amount.




true


----------



## Mariovntr (May 21, 2014)

That's really rough. I hope they find the individual and the full extent of the law gets thrown at him or her.


----------



## Puck it (May 21, 2014)

Mariovntr said:


> That's really rough. I hope they find the individual and the full extent of the law gets thrown at him or her.


She was caught in Dallas.


----------



## bigbog (May 23, 2014)

Hope everything works out for the better....


----------



## Puck it (May 30, 2014)

Car is finally out the impound yard in Dallas.  Auto Salvage company says that it looks okay and it should be going on a transport today.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 30, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car is finally out the impound yard in Dallas.  Auto Salvage company says that it looks okay and it should be going on a transport today.



Get a thorough detailing to get the meth smell out ...


----------



## Puck it (May 30, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Get a thorough detailing to get the meth smell out ...




No kidding


----------



## Puck it (Jun 9, 2014)

Car is back.

Can't be driven.  Windshield is shattered. Passenger door won't open. One vent and plastic trim broken.  Dings and dents all down both sides. Cigarette burn in head liner.  

The best part are both plates are gone and the MA inspection sticker.  All of the manuals are gone. Also all of the personal items are gone.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Auto Salvage company says that it looks okay





Puck it said:


> Car is back.
> 
> Can't be driven.  Windshield is shattered. Passenger door won't open. One vent and plastic trim broken.  Dings and dents all down both sides. Cigarette burn in head liner.
> 
> The best part are both plates are gone and the MA inspection sticker.  All of the manuals are gone. Also all of the personal items are gone.



Auto Salvage company is obviously also on crack.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 9, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Auto Salvage company is obviously also on crack.




Funny my you said that. I asked the agent to make sure a police dog sniffs the car to make sure there is nothing.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 9, 2014)

I been going to Planet Fitness and have learned from a corrections officer that his stuff was stolen from locker and a police officer at same by the same people it was on video and they never got their stuff back. so i leave my wallet and phone in car and only lock up unvalubable stuff and i keep my keys in my pocket.s


----------



## bigbog (Jun 9, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Man....what an f'ed up situation. I am sorry for your daughter.  Hopefully Karma catches up to that bitch who stole her stuff.



 All the Karma to your daughter...hope she did well on her tests.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 9, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car is back.
> 
> Can't be driven.  Windshield is shattered. Passenger door won't open. One vent and plastic trim broken.  Dings and dents all down both sides. Cigarette burn in head liner.
> 
> The best part are both plates are gone and the MA inspection sticker.  All of the manuals are gone. Also all of the personal items are gone.



I could never trust that car again...Who knows what they did to the engine...totally sucks!


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car is back.
> 
> Can't be driven.  Windshield is shattered. Passenger door won't open. One vent and plastic trim broken.  Dings and dents all down both sides. Cigarette burn in head liner.
> 
> The best part are both plates are gone and the MA inspection sticker.  All of the manuals are gone. Also all of the personal items are gone.


So hopefully the insurance will consider it a total loss?  They should be on the hook to return it to the condition it was in before it was stolen...


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 10, 2014)

Considering, outside of annoyance, all those issues add up to like maybe 1k worth of work, its not going to get totaled. Just because it was stolen and is a major pain in the ass does not mean you get a new car. 

Good luck proving that cigarette burn wasnt there also. 

This is a crappy situation all around, glad you were able to get the car back though, although its about the worst outcome for you (outside of them getting nabbed) as you wont be getting new wheels/ a check.


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2014)

AdironRider said:


> Considering, outside of annoyance, all those issues add up to like maybe 1k worth of work, its not going to get totaled. Just because it was stolen and is a major pain in the ass does not mean you get a new car.
> 
> Good luck proving that cigarette burn wasnt there also.
> 
> This is a crappy situation all around, glad you were able to get the car back though, although its about the worst outcome for you (outside of them getting nabbed) as you wont be getting new wheels/ a check.


Think that's a bit more than 1K worth of work...and if the insurance company is half decent they won't get into arguments over whether any of the damage claims are legit.  You have a point about the amount of damage but one can always hope.  Will definitely make it more difficult to sell or trade the car in later but any accident can do that.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 10, 2014)

Car was totalled today by Arbella. They giving us $14k for the car.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car was totalled today by Arbella. They giving us $14k for the car.



Congrats? lol


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jun 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car was totalled today by Arbella. They giving us $14k for the car.


Good news!


----------



## marcski (Jun 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car was totalled today by Arbella. They giving us $14k for the car.



Given the situation, having that car totaled was the best case scenerio.  

Also, I see you're taking lessons from Scotty's grammar teacher.   .  ,


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 10, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car was totalled today by Arbella. They giving us $14k for the car.



Hope your premiums don't go up


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2014)

I wouldn't expect his premiums to go up.  He wasn't at fault.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I wouldn't expect his premiums to go up. He wasn't at fault.




Comphrensive claims do not affect rates.  

Looking at Chevy Cruze for her since we get a friends and family discount for GM.  We saved $7000 on the Caddy in December with this.  It looks like a $3K to $3.5K off a Cruze MSRP for us.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2014)

Give her your current FJ and get a new one for yourself before they're discontinued.  Dad deserves a new ride more than daughter for dealing with all this BS.  :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Give her your current FJ and get a new one for yourself before they're discontinued. Dad deserves a new ride more than daughter for dealing with all this BS. :lol:



I thought about that all ready.  We would be a three FJ family then and one SRX.  She wants something good on gas since she is now commuting to school and her botyfirend lives in Vermont


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Looking at Chevy Cruze for her since we get a friends and family discount for GM.  We saved $7000 on the Caddy in December with this.  It looks like a $3K to $3.5K off a Cruze MSRP for us.



Isn't that the car that got recalled because it killed a lot of people?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2014)

That was the Cobalt, not the Cruze.  Dealing with that issue for my elderly neighbor right now.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That was the Cobalt, not the Cruze.  Dealing with that issue for my elderly neighbor right now.



You beat me to it.


----------



## hammer (Jun 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That was the Cobalt, not the Cruze.  Dealing with that issue for my elderly neighbor right now.


Makes me glad we bought the used Focus for my daughter instead of the Cobalt she also liked...

Just make sure you get/have good tires or dedicated snows, the Focus was pretty lousy in the snow last winter so it will get a new set of tires soon.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 11, 2014)

hammer said:


> Makes me glad we bought the used Focus for my daughter instead of the Cobalt she also liked...
> 
> Just make sure you get/have good tires or dedicated snows, the Focus was pretty lousy in the snow last winter so it will get a new set of tires soon.



Oh I see...Ford Focus.

For a second I thought you said Pinto.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 11, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Car was totalled today by Arbella. They giving us $14k for the car.



Damn, sounds like there was more damage than you thought. 

Best case scenario for you. Bad guys get nabbed, you get a check and dont have to deal with what is basically now a lemon for all intensive purposes. 

Good work man, seems these days you never hear solid resolutions. 

Also, I'm pretty sure its state by state, or company by company, because I've been in a not at fault accident before and my premiums increased, I was also 16 at the time, so maybe that was it.


----------



## AdironRider (Jun 11, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That was the Cobalt, not the Cruze.  Dealing with that issue for my elderly neighbor right now.



It killed allegedly 13 people, and its was kinda sorta partly their fault for carrying around bricks on their keychains. Correct it was a Cobalt problem and the Cruze is unaffected.


----------

